# What YR. Mower is This???



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:question: I bought a Craftsman mower today. 

On the hood it says (Craftsman-11) 18 HP-Twin DieHard Briggs & Stratton 

18/42 5-speed near step/rb

Deck says (QC-System 3in1 Convertible 42')

Under seat says 
SEARS
(Model# 917.257562)

(Serial# 090794A-004313)


Thanks for any info. Bronson 

P.S.I would go to Sears page but I cant use PDF Format.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Call AYP direct at 1(800)633-3522


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

If I am not mistaken, the 1st 6 numbers of the serial number are the manufacture date. So the 090794 would be September 7th, 1994.

And it would not hurt to confirm this at AYP.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MGM _
> *If I am not mistaken, the 1st 6 numbers of the serial number are the manufacture date. So the 090794 would be September 7th, 1994.
> 
> And it would not hurt to confirm this at AYP. *



 Thanks Bob, That is also what TechDave told me. He said the 2nd 6 numbers following the production date is the amount of that model made up to the numberd date.


----------

